# Vignette transfer processing time compared to initial visa application?



## mochi (Feb 17, 2015)

Has anyone here applied for a UK vignette transfer that might be able to share what the processing time was compared to their initial visa application? Was it about the same processing time, longer, shorter? Thank you.

In our case we applied for it from Canada via the New York office.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Someone did that a while ago (Toronto > NYC > Toronto) and got it in about 2 weeks, which is what they give under processing time for Other Non-Settlement > Other.


----------



## mochi (Feb 17, 2015)

Thank you Joppa. We applied on the 9th and I'm guessing NYC received it on the 10th (although the DHL tracking # never worked this time). So hopefully (fingers crossed) we will receive it before month's end.


----------

